# Beretta m9 30 year anniversary question (sighting)



## Haytumabo (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey folks,

Wanted to introduce my self first. My name is Hayden, from the state of Georgia. 
Anyhow, I just picked up a new gun to my collection. Saw it at the gun store earlier did some research so I had to get it! Good looking firearm as well very attractive. Got a good deal on it, I think MSRP is $1099 got it for $740 out the door. tax included I heard a lot of good things about it, from both civilians and military personnels few buddies of mine. I picked up the beretta m9 30 year anniversary, not planin on shooting it much probably just sit it on my shelve (no kids). If I do just to try it and not over a 100 rounds. I also use an m&p 45c for my personal conceal carry. Now I have a little bit of a concern with the m9 from what I heard they come already sighted in and tested at the factory for accuracy so it's zeroed in. (Again this is info I'm getting offline) now I looked at the rear sight and I noticed that it's not centered I measured it and it is off. Does that mean it's not zeroed in, and I do need to go shoot it try and group some shots or is it really accurate the way it is now, looking at it closely you can definitely tell that it is not dead center tad off. Should I center, Shoot first then see how it goes or what's your recommendation guys.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IF you plan to shoot it - then take it to the range and see how it shoots. If it seems off, try benching it on bags or let someone else shoot it before you just assume it is off.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Adding to Shipwreck's excellent answer, the sight doesn't appear to be so far off that it COULDN'T shoot to center with the sight in that location (based on my experience overseeing training with hundreds of military M9 pistols in my career). As he said, the only way to be sure would be for you to shoot it. Even if it was regulated to shoot center at the factory (as I believe it was), you may hold/support it differently, look at the sights differently, and you're almost certainly using different ammunition, all of which will affect the pistol's ability to shoot to zero to some degree. So -- shoot it, to make sure it shoots where you want it to shoot, with the load(s) you prefer shooting.

Every newly-issued military M9 I ever shot would group an entire mag of mil-spec ball ammo into a hand-drawn 12" circle at a full 25 yards, off a sandbag rest (each individual group was usually less than 6 inches). Very few were off-center in any direction more than a few inches (again, at 25 yards) using ball ammo and a competent shooter. Modern defensive loads may require re-zeroing, but with any decent FMJ load, it's probably fairly close at most reasonable pistol-shooting distances.

Nice pistol. Good luck and good shooting!


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/915382051/M9-Limited-30th-Anniversary-1-of-2015-display-cas.htm?wl=1

Here's another one for sale, if anyone is interested. 
$679.99 + $25.00 shipping


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice looking gun. I may have to save up some.


----------

